# Rx 200 but only two bay charger



## gatecrasherza1 (12/4/16)

Hi Guys, 

Another newbie question got a RX200 mod but only a 2 bay charger. Can't afford to upgrade at this stage. Any suggestions how I can use the two bay?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Another newbie question got a RX200 mod but only a 2 bay charger. Can't afford to upgrade at this stage. Any suggestions how I can use the two bay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


You can charge two batteries, and then when they are fully charged do the third. What charger is it? The Nitecore chargers will charge each bay seperately anyway, so it's just the inconvenience of having to wait for the third battery to charge.


----------



## Maxxis (12/4/16)

Will the following cause any issues 

Charging 2 on the Nitecore it charges at 500mah each. Popping a single in and it charges at 750mah. 

To ensure they are all charged the same you would need to charge them one at a time. 

Unless you have a charger capable of setting the charging rate like the Efest LUC-6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (12/4/16)

It is nitecore

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Maxxis said:


> Will the following cause any issues
> 
> Charging 2 on the Nitecore it charges at 500mah each. Popping a single in and it charges at 750mah.
> 
> ...


But my Nitecore D2 will only charge at 500mah, whether I have one bat or two charging.

@gatecrasherza1 Which Nitecore? The one with the LCD panel?


----------



## Maxxis (12/4/16)

Mine does 750mah on a single hence my asking. 

Could be different revisions. 

As long as the are charged at the same rate it will be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Just charge the batteries in the RX200 via the USB. I did that for the 1st 6 weeks I owned my RX, then when I had the bucks I bought a Nitecore D4 on special.


----------



## Maxxis (12/4/16)

Never charge via the USB. It's there for firmware only. 

Even Wismec tells you not to. 

And for those who will chime in with "but why does it work"

So that the mod can be powered up and stay powered up during updates. 

Charging in the mod could damage the board and cause issues with battery drain etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (12/4/16)

Awesome thanks guys for the feedback.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Maxxis said:


> Never charge via the USB. It's there for firmware only.
> 
> Even Wismec tells you not to.
> 
> ...


Just want to correct your statement a little, the website says you can charge via the USB port actually. But, iirc, the manual advises that while you can charge via the USB port you should use an external charger.





The Koopor mini has a firmware only port and that doesn't charge the battery when connected. If wismec didn't want you to charge via the USB they could have disabled charging yet they promote it on their website. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (12/4/16)

They seem to have revised the website text since I last read it. 

Ok so. It is highly advisable to not charge the batteries in the device 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (12/4/16)

Maxxis said:


> They seem to have revised the website text since I last read it.
> 
> Ok so. It is highly advisable to not charge the batteries in the device
> 
> ...



The problem was the imbalanced charging cycle where one battery would charge quicker than the other 2.

The latest firmware update allows the device to carry out balanced charging via the usb port.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

Been waiting to see a thread like this.. It is the ONLY reason I wont get a Rolo... 3 batteries is a PITA to organise. With a 2 batt mod you will charge batteries plus a change in the same amount of time using a 2-bay charger. using a 4-bay you start either losing out on a charging bay or having to REALLY keep track of married batteries. 3 battery mods, will drive me NUTS. Long live the Cuboid


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

It was those exact Imbalanced messages that pushed me to buy a external charger. It was well worth it because it cuts the charging time down quite a bit too.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (12/4/16)

If you have to charge the batteries in the mod via usb then maybe be a good idea to rotate the batteries. I charge mine with a Nitecore D4 and one of the three batteries always shows a lower voltage than the others at the start of the charge cycle, even with the latest software (version 3.00) loaded. Maybe the newer hardware versions with the all White or Black/Red mods have this problem sorted out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

I still got the Imbalanced message even though I was running v3 Firmware from the day I got it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/4/16)

I charge in the mod, 80 percentage of the time. No imbalanced issues, i have also charged the batteries separately in Nitecore 2 bay chargers, don't see why they must be charged together. A fully charged battery is fully charged. The mod doesn't seem to care. I am sure someone will chime up that I will shorten the life of the batteries. So be it, 6 months down the line and the LG chocblocks, are still going strong, with correct voltage outputs

Reactions: Like 1


----------

